# Paco Kelly .22LR Acurizer Tool - My experience report.



## rimfiredoctor (Sep 18, 2007)

Paco Kelly .22LR Acurizer Tool - My experience report.

I got motivated to buy the Acurizer tool acording to the many very positive (fake?!) reports about it. I paid $58 with check and ordered all three rods with it. Delivery took 4 weeks.

After unwrapping it and reading the instructions CAREFULLY i followed the instructions and tried the tool. The results were more than disapointing. First of all i got the .222 .223 tool which was not ordered. I ordered the .223 .224 tool.

The tolerances of the inserting rods are sloppy which is causing the rod -NOT- to align in the center. You use it and get off center hollow points. The .22LR ammunition i used for trying the tool was MiniMag.

I used the .223 side of the tool because the .22LR ammo fit in there without any force. I hammered it VERY LIGHTLY and modified the bullethead about 50% of what you supposed to according to the manual. I wanted to see if a light modification would still allow the bullet to cycle. Guess what.... the bullet did jam. I was not able to fire just one round. I tried it several times and every time i hammered it more lightly as before. I ended up with just ONE light punch (about 10% modification of the bullethead) and i got the same results all the time. The Hollow point was off center and the bullet did not insert in the chamber. After extracting the bullets 8 times with a cleaning rod out of the blocked chamber i got VERY frustrated and gave up on it. Another thing to mention is that the tool is very unstable. The slightest hit with a mallet and it bounced up and down already. I used a solid wood board to set up the tool. After all i requested a refund from Paco Kelly to take this useless POS tool, and that´s all what it is, back.

My experience was --->VERY<--- disapointing and frustrating.

After i requested a refund from Frank Kelly (Paco is not his real name) it took him 5 weeks to mail me a check of $58 back. I had to threaten him with legal action. (Law Suit and DA for fraudulent business). Finally i got my check back but not the shipping cost. I also need to mention that he did not sent a bill with the delivery. He sent my original order letter with some scribbling on it. "unreadable... Have fun."

If you want to spare yourself from a useless tool and trouble do NOT order it !!!

Don´t be deceived by the positive reports from 
http://gunblast.com 
http://www.leverguns.com 
See all the participating websites here: http://gunblast.com/links.htm

These people are associates of Mr. Kelly and they´re promoting each others products.


----------

